# Good urologist in Bangkok?



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello

can you please advice an urologist in Bangkok? 
I need to do culture exam from prostate i.e. understand what bacteria is there and which antibiotics are best. Surprisingly doctors don't do it in a country where I am, just check white cells and give antibiotics blindly

So I want to try Bangkok

thanks


----------

